# Indoor Calf Wintering



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The need for good ventilation is a year round deal.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/indoor_calves_need_fresh_air_in_winter_too_NAA_Dairy_Today_Editors/


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We used to feed in loafing sheds then one winter even though we put straw down for bedding we had an outbreak of scours and our vet told us to get the cattle outside the shed to get the calves away from the manure. Vet said the cattle would be better off in the cedars which we have plenty of. He said the calves needed to be away from the bacteria in the shed. So we made feeding pads near the cedar trees. When the wind blows and it gets cold after the cows eat you will find ours when the weather is bad loafing around the cedar trees. Haven't had any more trouble with the scours. I guess the open air is better for the cattle. The cedars which I was going to do away with serves as a windbreak and shelter when needed. The loafing sheds are still open to the cattle if they want to go in if they want to but we don't feed in them any more. Very rarely will you find them there in bad weather.


----------

